# ooopppsss  should have called the pros



## Stevebass4 (Jan 25, 2009)




----------



## Jim41 (Jan 25, 2009)

That was close! It almost took out the deck.........


----------



## savageactor7 (Jan 25, 2009)

Tree isn't even hinged... like to see the look on that amateurs face.


----------



## Stevebass4 (Jan 25, 2009)

i was hoping to see a wildthing next to the stump :D


----------



## ansehnlich1 (Jan 25, 2009)

hmmm, great idea! easy way to get firewood into the house  :bug:


----------



## fespo (Jan 25, 2009)

Did you notice the red " X " on the tree? To me, that means a lot clearing job. So the house, tree and everything else is probley going down. I could be wrong and that would not be the first time or the last time


----------



## Stevebass4 (Jan 25, 2009)

this must be the guy's work truck


----------



## Biglumber (Jan 25, 2009)

I'd say that was the homeowner or a friend. Windows are open and it's too nice to be torn down.
I can see that conversation now. "You want how much to cut that thing down???" 

I like that. Who said "Wild thing".

Peace


----------



## LeonMSPT (Jan 25, 2009)

It's a wonder more people aren't killed or seriously injured, with some of the stuff you see...


----------



## rydaddy (Jan 25, 2009)

Wow.  Looks like they just cut right thru it?  Shite happens, Trees own us.  I have cut a fair # of trees down and that one would have scared me to death.  I often use pulleys, trucks, etc. to help enforce proper fall direction.  Regardless some wedges and a good notch would have been a good start.  And still sweat the entire time, and once the tree is down I cheer for joy.


----------



## northwinds (Jan 25, 2009)

ansehnlich1 said:
			
		

> hmmm, great idea! easy way to get firewood into the house  :bug:



It'll never fit through the woodstove's doors.


----------



## LeonMSPT (Jan 25, 2009)

Long as there is no wind... (when does that ever happen, or last?) That tree shouldn't have been that mean to drop, depending on the top... 

Start with a nice bottom side wedge where you want it to go...  then make an inclined cut above the wedge, but nearly intersecting at the meeting point from above and in back. 

If you want the tree to hang away from you, leave some meat over there. If you want it to hang closer to you, leave some meat close to you. 


Big tree like that, I'd stop a few times during the cut to check the wind. It can come and go here in Maine in a heartbeat and it changes EVERYTHING. When you've got room and play enough, knock a wedge into your last cut behind your saw and drive it until it begins to gap, the "fall" has already started at that point. Just finish the cut and back straight way from the trunk, and watch it while you're moving, don't turn your back on it. 

Never just sidestep to the back side of the stump...  but as you move directly away, angling opposite the direction of the fall isn't a bad idea. Big tree like that comes down, it can do all kinds of weird stuff. Seen them ride right over the stump and slide, take you out if you're in the wrong spot.


----------



## rydaddy (Jan 25, 2009)

LeonMSPT said:
			
		

> Long as there is no wind... (when does that ever happen, or last?) That tree shouldn't have been that mean to drop, depending on the top...
> 
> Start with a nice bottom side wedge where you want it to go...  then make an inclined cut above the wedge, but nearly intersecting at the meeting point from above and in back.
> 
> ...



Very well put.


----------



## mjbrown (Jan 25, 2009)

I bet his wife was impressed!


----------



## adrpga498 (Jan 25, 2009)

He was deprived as a boy who never had a tree house.


----------



## BJ64 (Jan 25, 2009)

mjbrown65 said:
			
		

> I bet his wife was impressed!



For some reason I think they sent her to go get more beer.


----------



## LeonMSPT (Jan 25, 2009)

Well, goes to my perpetual belief that most human learning is a simply matter of , "Monkey see, monkey do." 

Dad cut big trees, and he cut them that way. Now, when I cut a big tree, that's how I do it.


----------



## mjbrown (Jan 25, 2009)

BJ64 said:
			
		

> mjbrown65 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



if that was b4 they cut the tree down, i bet SHE needed more than beer when she got back.

mike


----------



## Dustin (Jan 25, 2009)

Stevebass4 said:
			
		

> this must be the guy's work truck







this picture has made it ALL OVER the net. 



That happened right here in St. Helens, Oregon. And I work with that guys wife  I still give him crap about that.


----------



## Stevebass4 (Jan 25, 2009)

that wil buff right out


----------



## BJ64 (Jan 26, 2009)

Stevebass4 said:
			
		

> that wil buff right out



Well,  almost, he might need a bathroom plunger to pull the cab out from behind the seat.


----------



## struggle (Jan 26, 2009)

fespo said:
			
		

> Did you notice the red " X " on the tree? To me, that means a lot clearing job. So the house, tree and everything else is probley going down. I could be wrong and that would not be the first time or the last time



The house will for sure have an X on it to match the tree now since it has been pretty much cleared up about what is going to happen with the house as of this event.


----------



## johnsopi (Jan 26, 2009)

I think the house tree was one of the craig list's free firewood ads. You cut the tree and keep the firewood.


----------



## hensonconst1 (Jan 27, 2009)

The tv antenna is still standing hope they get a converter box in time


----------



## fossil (Jan 27, 2009)

D/F said:
			
		

> ...That happened right here in St. Helens, Oregon. And I work with that guys wife  I still give him crap about that.



You give him crap about what he did to his truck, or about the fact that you work with his wife?  I imagine she's given him more than sufficient crap about what he did to his truck.   %-P   Rick


----------



## Cowboy Billy (Jan 28, 2009)

Wow what a way to air out a house Sure would like to know the story behind that!

Billy


----------

